# I know I know I know.. .Good scopes aren't cheap



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

... but I really don't have much to put into a scope.. 

I need something that would stand up to a 7mm rem mag , and that you can see through and hopefully get a little closer to on target than with irons and bad eyes at 150-300 yards.. 

I'd love to pick up a really nice high end scope for it right now, but the money just isn't there... Some day not too far from now it may be, but not today.. 

So, ,in the mean time, I need something say $200 or under that will stand up to the recoil, and hopefully get me a little closer to the target.. 

Something I can eventually put on a .22 or similar where it's not so critical to have a high end scope..


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

optics planet . com

i would stick to a historical brand,


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Never heard of that site.. thanks.. lots of drool worthy stuff.. *sigh*


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Nikon Pro staff

have 2 of the 2-7x32 , i would get , and will get more when i get done everything will be wearing that scope 
well at least any scoped 22 to 12 ga hunting gun , 2 is just right for close shots out to about 75 yards and i can zoom out to sight in and to take longer shots 

I shot my buck 12-15 minutes into season this year , 6:31 am it was legal to shoot , and this buck stepped out onto the logging road i was watching , a good double lung shot just behind the shoulder and lots of blood but I had to wait 15-20 more minutes before i could follow the blood in the woods , then i could see it much better , It went about 150 yards and dropped 

so it really does make it possible to shoot from the first minutes of season to the last 

they are 149.99 and well worth it


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

So interesting you recommend that one Pete.. I think I've decided on a Nikon.. I was looking hard at this one.. Nikon P-223 3-9x40

http://www.opticsplanet.com/nikon-p-223-3-9x40-bdc-600-rifle-scope.html


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

that has the bullet drop compensation for 223 , is that going to be close to 7mm-08 or would you be better with out the extra stuff on the reticle.

the scopes are good i just am not sold on the BDC thing over a MIL dot 

I just have the strait cross hairs on mine but I don't shoot that far , that scope lives on a inline muzzle loader 50 cal and a 12 ga slug gun so far


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Well... a 7mm rem mag wouldn't drop NEAR as much as a 223 would, Drop on a 7 rem mag is less than a 30-06 so I'd guess the compensation on the reticle would be WAY off and pointless...

Like you, I won't have a whole lot of chances for long shots.. 300 yards at most at a friends place...


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Looks like a scope with the Nikoplex reticle would be fine..

Liking this one.. http://www.opticsplanet.com/nikon-4-12x40mm-prostaff-matte-riflescopes-6324-6325.html


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

that would be nice for a 100 to 300 gun , I shoot mostly 25 to 125 with the majority at 50-75 yards , and a fair number of running shots so the 2-7 is perfect for me , I could probably say i never use much more then 2-4 except to sight in i put it up to 7

my opening day buck was about 65 yards


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I have a feeling most of my hunting will be under 100 yards, so that 4 does seem kinda high for that... but.. what I'm thinking is get some see through rings and use iron for the shorter shots, and scope for the longer.. 

I really do like using iron sights, but my eyes aren't what they used to be... I can either see the sights, or the target, but it's getting kinda hard to see both..


----------



## MelonBar (Dec 27, 2012)

That Nikon looks like a good one.

Scopes are like cars You don't want an old beater or a El-cheapo that is unreliable, you also don't need a Rolls Royce. 

I think the Nikon you got is a Honda Accord. You should be happy with that.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

We do plan to hit the pawn shop in town out near the farm in WV this weekend.. My wife saw a ring there she wants and it's her birthday Monday... soooo.. I might have to see if they have anything decently priced in the case... Normally I wouldn't look, but I recently got a new 10/22 from them for a nice price... so who knows.. maybe he'd be real fair on something a little nicer?


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

I've got plenty of scopes for the moment that I bought new. From what I have been told, Leupold will always stand behind their guarantee, whether it was purchased new or used. I've never had the occasion to check out any guarantees, but I have generally tried to buy the top end of my budget.

I've looked at gunbroker,com for used scopes, and seen some really good deals. Just have never bought a used scope, unless it was mounted. Most of mine show bluing wear and wouldn't mount up with another rifle, but some I've seen have shown zero signs of wear.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

And you can never cut quality! If you try, that 7 mag will reach out and touch you!


----------



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

Im gonna suggest the leatherwood camputer, on sale at midway or natchez right now, its a 2-7.5x I believe, you got a 7mm mag, sure most your shots may be 1-300, but you have the ability to ding out to 6-800 with ease or further. You put a great tool in your tool box, why not make sure it is equipped to do everything it is capable of.


----------



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/17...-weaver-style-base-and-rings-matte?cm_vc=S014

Sorry 2.5-10x  With mil dot, and "auto" BDC.


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

I would seriously look at this place. It's where I'd buy if not local.
http://swfa.com/SWFA-SS-Rifle-Scopes-C187.aspx


----------



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

farmerj said:


> I would seriously look at this place. It's where I'd buy if not local.
> http://swfa.com/SWFA-SS-Rifle-Scopes-C187.aspx


not to derail, but in the gun world lately, i've given up hope on local gun shops, price gouging without shame, even big box stores marking up the same rifles that have sat on their shelves for months. If they want to stay in business, be competitive, the customer base is there.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

bluetogreens said:


> Im gonna suggest the leatherwood camputer, on sale at midway or natchez right now, its a 2-7.5x I believe, you got a 7mm mag, sure most your shots may be 1-300, but you have the ability to ding out to 6-800 with ease or further. You put a great tool in your tool box, why not make sure it is equipped to do everything it is capable of.


If this gun shoots nice and tight, I'll eventually put something top quality on it... Right now I just can't afford it.. I was surprised my wife didn't have a single issue with me buying it, BUT, I think she's starting to see that gun values are doing nothing but going up as long as you buy at decent prices.. ...and it's not hurting that she's really starting to enjoy shooting and carrying..


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

farmerj said:


> I would seriously look at this place. It's where I'd buy if not local.
> http://swfa.com/SWFA-SS-Rifle-Scopes-C187.aspx


I'll dig into that site when I got some time tomorrow... 

I do have an old really nice Leupold on my Winchester 88 and like it a whole lot... I'd like to get another one of theirs.... 

Until then.. I'll go wit something cheaper. I can always put it on my SKS since I took that one off and put it on my 10/22... More useful on it than an SKS>.


----------



## farmerj (Aug 20, 2011)

take a serious look at the supersnipers. If I were to be buying a budget scope, I am thinking that's the way I'd be going.

I have been playing with different technologies to see if I like them and been buying really cheap scopes to "plug and play" and toss if I don't like it.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

farmerj said:


> I would seriously look at this place. It's where I'd buy if not local.
> http://swfa.com/SWFA-SS-Rifle-Scopes-C187.aspx


 
I've ordered a couple Leupolds from SWFA and have been 100% satisfied. Good prices and very fast service. 

Optics Planet has been hit or miss with me. They always deliver as promised, but it seems like they often have items not in stock after you order, then you get the back order notice. 

Chuck


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I talked with a good friend tonight that's been my go to gun guy... He said stay away from Optics Planet for the same reasons..
He did recommend looking at the Nikon Buckmaster scopes... Said he's got a couple and they've been pretty good and reliable, especially for lower light times..


----------



## Bentley (Jul 10, 2008)

Check out www.natchezss.com. They have factory remanufactured Nikon scopes at great prices. I've bought three, and all of them have been great.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Not sure I'm into remanufactured anything... I figure if they didn't get it right the first time... Just one of my rules... I'd rather spend the extra and get the full warranty..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My local gun shop sells used scopes. 
My ML both the 54 and 50 wear Bushnell Trophy scopes. The one on the 54 is almost 20 years old now.

 Al


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I'll just throw it out there and if it helps,fine. I buy from gunbroker all the time and have never gotten a bad scope and used at that.I shoot simmons pro-50s and 44 mags and bushnell trophys and elites.All used under $100 and do it regularly without complaint.I'll never have the money for the big names so that's just not how I think anymore but I'm happy with what I have. 
The trophy's and elites are airgun rated which is a big deal when used on springer airguns so the will stand up to your application and I shoot out to 400 yds with the 308/44mag scope so dialing in shouldn't be a problem for the range you are wanting to shoot.


Wade


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I was reading an article that says recoil isn't as much a scope killer as the frequency of the vibration of the weapon is... I had never considered that.. I read that some can take the blast of a 300 mag, yet if you put it on a cross bow it will destroy the reticle.. Interesting..


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

BSA = Broken Scope Again. Leuplod, Burris, Weaver .... all good names. You can find really good vintage scopes of ebay for a fraction what they sold for new. Everyone wants new stuff with all the bling and whistles ...
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Nope.. I'm the kind that is happy with something that just works, and is simple, and doesn't take 6 batteries, and you don't need to plug into a computer to program, and you don't need a chart to figure out what dot you should be using and so on.. 


I guess I should check out ebay...


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

Chuck R. said:


> I've ordered a couple Leupolds from SWFA and have been 100% satisfied. Good prices and very fast service.
> 
> Optics Planet has been hit or miss with me. They always deliver as promised, but it seems like they often have items not in stock after you order, then you get the back order notice.
> 
> Chuck



i've had good results with both swfa and optics planet also, i think swfa is more concentrated in rifle scopes than planet


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

I just found this clip on another site I get on. If I'm able to get the link you will find it interesting.

Wade


http://www.network54.com/Forum/417256/message/1385429907/Is+there+a+cheaper+equivalent+for+airguns-


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I forgot I have Bushnell dusk to dawn on my 20ga. slugger shot gun. It is 1.5 to 5 power and it is a used scope off a ML I got at William's gun sight company my local gun shop.

 Al


----------



## Madsaw (Feb 26, 2008)

Well I will toss in my 2Â¢ here. I have had real good experience with a tasco 3-9-40 I bought at cabelas 15 yrs ago. Its on a light weight ruger m77 tang safety in 280 rem. I'm shooting 139 sst's. They are being pushed close to the 7 mag. The scope is always been clear and precise. Over the yrs this combo I must have shot at least 150 ends. Not bad scope for $30. I put a Bushnell trophy xlt on a 700 rem in 7 saum. Very clear scope easy adjustments. Only shot it a little before my stepson got it. He put close to 50 through it and loves the scope. It was $125 from a gun shop. So don't worry about breaking the bank when buying a scope. I'm playing with a bar ska hunt master on a 22 now. Very surprised at the clarity of this scope too.


----------



## Red-Leg (Jul 2, 2011)

I recently bought a Redfield Revolution 2x-7x and have been very happy with it.

Redfield Revolution


----------

